# [Systeme 32 bits ou 64 bits] Que choisir?

## nevro

Bonjour,

Voilà,cela fait quelques mois que j'ai quitté linux pour diverses raisons hardware. Je vais désormais reinstaller une gentoo, la question essentielle est : en 32 bits ou 64 bits?

J'ai bien sur un processeur 64 bits dual core et ma dernière version était une 64 bits et je dois dire que j'ai eu pas mal de problèmes avec les soft,librairies,incompatibilités et autres..comme par exemple le flash player sous les broswers qui ne marchait pas en 64 bits etc..

Vous allez me dire il y a toujours la solution d'émuler des librairies 32 bits pour faire tourner les softs et autres 32 bits voulus,mais je l'avais fait a l'époque et je dois dire que c'était un peu le bordel, instable,et ca devenait ingérable au fil du temps.

Ayant quitté depuis quelques temps linux, je me demande si tout cela est amélioré et je voudrais avoir vos avis personnelles sur la question,et surtout pourquoi?

Merci de vos réponses

----------

## ryo-san

salut

j'ai changé de machine voici deux mois maintenant et du coup je me suis fais plaisir , j'ai installé

un systeme en ~amd64, sans vraiment comprendre a quoi je devais m'attendre. 

Je ne savais meme pas pour flash etc.

De toute maniere , il n'y a rien a regretter, y'a tout qui fonctionne meme les drivers ATI  :Wink: 

Je ne sais pas de quand date ton installation , mais je crois que depuis la gentoo 64 a fait son chemin

je crois que c'est maintenant aussi stable que le 32 bits, peut etre encore quelques ebuilds a revoir mais rien de bien

méchant.

Je precise que je parle en utilisation desktop , je ne connais pas bien les problemes existant pour l'utilisation professionnelle.

apres cela se passe au niveau des performances , la y'a du débat dans l'air.

Perso je ne peux pas répondre, changement de machine oblige, ca ne serait pas objectif (  whoouaaa l'esquive  )  :Cool: 

+

----------

## titoucha

Il n'y a plus vraiment de raisons de ne pas installer un système 64bits, la plupart des programmes majeurs tournent très bien. Je suis en 64bits depuis un bon moment et j'ai vu l'évolution.

----------

## kwenspc

Idem pour moi.

Je suis passé au 64 bits là où je travaille et très serieusement: je ne vois aucune différence avec le 32 bits. 

Tous les softs que j'utilise sont pris en compte (à part "ald", faudrait que je bidouille l'ebuild pour qu'il me l'installe quand même en émulation 32 bits).

Aucun soucis de stabilité ni rien. Tout ce que j'ai fait c'est configurer le make.conf à l'install et c'est tout.

----------

## grosnours

Les temps de compilation sont plus longs en 64bits et je n'ai pas encore pu mettre la main sur une comparaison des performances en 32 et 64bits.

AMHA, le 64bits n'a aucune utilité pour l'enduser.

----------

## GaMeS

Je suis sous AMD64 depuis un p'tit bout de temps aussi. Pour flash, ça fonctionne avec la version 9.0 (~).

Aucun soucis de stabilité. Tu peux y aller gaiement !

----------

## kwenspc

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> Les temps de compilation sont plus longs en 64bits et je n'ai pas encore pu mettre la main sur une comparaison des performances en 32 et 64bits.
> 
> AMHA, le 64bits n'a aucune utilité pour l'enduser.

 

Certes mais le 32 bits est voué à disparition donc faut se mettre au 64 bits. Et puis le 64 bits a tout de même certains effets non négligeable pour l'end-user avertis sous linux (celui qui fait de la mao, de la video ou du graphisme par exemple).

Repousser à demain ce qui peut être fait aujourd'hui sans que ça apporte de gêne aucune, j'en vois pas trop l'interêt. 

Sinon les temps de compilation ne doivent pas être si long que ça comparé à un 32 bits. La seule grosse différence tiens au fait que dans un binaire 64 bits l'adressage est en 64 bits au lieu de 32. Le fichier résultat est donc sensiblement plus gros. Ça change quelque chose au niveau des accès et place disque mais en mémoire c'est kif-kif puisque tout l'infrastructure est prévue pour tourner en 64 bits (le CPU manipule les addresse 64bits aussi rapidement qu'un 32 bits manipule des addresses 32 bits etc...) Mais de là à avoir une véritable différence à la compilation, j'en doute. Faudrait en effet avoir un benchmark potable pour se faire une idée plus sûr.

----------

## titoucha

+1 les processeurs 32bits sont en fin de vie, donc autant passer tout de suite à la suite.

----------

## nevro

Merci de vos reponses, tout ce que j aimerais personnelement,cest ne pas gerer d emulation 32 bits. S il n est plus necessaire de le faie,et apparament,le 64 bits a fait du chemin..alors en effet,je passerais en 64 bits meme sans vraiment en voir l utilite   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et pourquoi ne prendrais-tu pas un 64 bits en multilib ? ainsi tu peux emerger les binaires 32 bits tels Openoffice, FlashPlayer, ...  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Ce débat pourra sans doute t'aider à mieux choisir,

Amicalement,

----------

## nevro

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et pourquoi ne prendrais-tu pas un 64 bits en multilib ? ainsi tu peux emerger les binaires 32 bits tels Openoffice, FlashPlayer, ... 

 

Car jai deja eu ca..et ca ma pose des problemes,je ne saurais plus dire lequels,mais jen garde un mauvais souvenirs,et la conclusion que jen ai tire a ete de ne plus melanger 64 bits et 32 /bits,cest preferable pour la stabilite du systeme(je parle pour moi bien sur)

----------

## nevro

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce débat pourra sans doute t'aider à mieux choisir,
> 
> Amicalement,

 

En effet ca m a eclaire,merci beaucoup   :Very Happy: 

Il est clair que les problemes lies a certaines apli comme flash,codecs..posent encore des soucis. Devoir utiliser tel soft pour surfer ou tel autre pour regarder des videos, je n aime pas ca, ayant mes apli preferees, ca me gene(ok cest du luxe javoue),donc je pense qu une install 32 bits fera laffaire dans ce cas. Et puis, on ne gagne rien a cet instant meme d etre en 64 bits ou en 32 bits, a part pour dire "jai un system 64 bits" en faisant croire aux autres qu il est plus rapide,ce qui n est clairement pas le cas ici.

Merci de votre aide !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

Euh pour le flash on peut se passer de firefox-bin maintenant  :Smile: 

Pour les win32codecs si tu as en besoin (c'est de plus en plus rare  :Laughing: ) pas besoin d'avoir mplayer-bin : media-libs/amd64codecs est là ^_^

Mon système amd64 est aussi stable que mon ancien x86, aucun soucis.

----------

## idodesuke

Je ne sais pas si il est plus rapide mais je n'ai pas à me plaindre... et je n'ai pas besoin des applis 32bits only... (openoffice j'vois pas quoi d'autres)

--> En ce qui concerne les codecs il est rare que je sois emerdé

--> Pour le flash player bah je n'ai pas vraiment de soucis avec (mais bon plus ça va plus je le déteste celui là   :Arrow: )

Sinon entre ma vielle machine et celle-ci il y a tout un monde... Je n'ai donc pas vraiment les moyens de comparer les performances...

mais j'men tappe ça fonctionne bien, très bien même (outils de graphisme comme gimp ou blender), je suis donc passé au 64bits tranquillement et sans emerde...

Se pendre la tête pour ça je trouve que c'est vraiment inutile mais bon chacun utilise sa machine à sa manière après tout...

(J'utilise un système 64bits depuis cet été)

----------

## Aefron

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> Les temps de compilation sont plus longs en 64bits et je n'ai pas encore pu mettre la main sur une comparaison des performances en 32 et 64bits.
> 
> AMHA, le 64bits n'a aucune utilité pour l'enduser.

 

Pour la comparaison gentooiste, suffit de demander : http://www.linuxhardware.org/features/06/08/22/0415251.shtml ...

... bon, d'après le test du gars (qui ne cherche pas à optimiser les flags non plus... faut dire que ça date de quelques mois et que les flags C2D étaient encore sujets à grosse discussion), ça emerge plus vite, ça va globalement un peu plus vite, mais rien de transcendant... faudrait que je fasse des benchs avec Octave (voir si ça accélère un peu les fonctions de Bessel, ou si en 64 bits, il y a moins d'artefacts ou d'erreurs d'imprécision/incertitude), mais il faudrait que je me réinstalle une 32 bits pour voir...

Par contre, je suis d'accord avec toi, pour le enduser, pas de grand intérêt (la plupart des paquets mettent un peu plus de temps à passer de ~amd64 à amd64 que de ~x86 à x86, donc il faut un peu jouer du flagedit des fois)... c'est plus un défit de geek qu'une avancée réelle à l'heure actuelle.

Ceci dit, Gentoo est la seule distrib où j'aie bien vu marcher ça... d'ailleurs, je l'utilise tous les jours et je n'ai pas vraiment plus de problèmes qu'avec mes x86... donc, si on a le temps et l'envie d'essayer, il n'y a pas de raison particulière de se priver non plus... il n'y a rien qui m'y manque (quoi que si le flag amd64 pouvait être rajouté à l'ebuild audacious-plugins-ugly, qui compile pourtant très bien, ce serait top-moumoute)...

----------

## anigel

 *Aefron wrote:*   

> il n'y a rien qui m'y manque (quoi que si le flag amd64 pouvait être rajouté à l'ebuild audacious-plugins-ugly, qui compile pourtant très bien, ce serait top-moumoute)...

 

bgo  :Wink: 

Les utilisateurs sont plus que bienvenus pour signaler ce genre de choses : si tu l'utilise déjà, que tu sais que ça marche bien, alors tu peux aider la communauté : signale-le, et dans quelques temps il se peut que tu sois exaucé !

----------

## nevro

 *Aefron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour la comparaison gentooiste, suffit de demander : http://www.linuxhardware.org/features/06/08/22/0415251.shtml ...
> 
> 

 

La comparaison n'est pas equitable. Il aurait fallu tester un systeme 32 bits sur un proc 64 bits et un systeme 64 bits sur le meme processeur

Mais bon globalement,on y voit encore une fois qu'on y gagne pas grand chose

----------

## idodesuke

hey bah fo croire que la vrai raison de ce changement, ce n'est pas la performance.(?)

----------

## Aefron

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Aefron wrote:*   il n'y a rien qui m'y manque (quoi que si le flag amd64 pouvait être rajouté à l'ebuild audacious-plugins-ugly, qui compile pourtant très bien, ce serait top-moumoute)... 
> 
> bgo 
> 
> Les utilisateurs sont plus que bienvenus pour signaler ce genre de choses : si tu l'utilise déjà, que tu sais que ça marche bien, alors tu peux aider la communauté : signale-le, et dans quelques temps il se peut que tu sois exaucé !

 

En fait il y avait déjà un bugreport qui trainait depuis un moment, datant d'après la sortie du pack de plugins (donc pas la peine d'en faire un deuxième) et je n'y faisais plus gaffe... mais en checkant à l'instant sur mon pc, j'ai vu que l'appli était en fait passée en ~amd64, donc meaculpa, c'est déjà corrigé...

... sinon, t'inquiète, quand je vois un bug&cie, je le signale...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aefron

Euh, sinon, @ Nevro, je ne comprends pas bien ta critique, parce que c'est ce qu'ils ont fait : 

- Intel Pentium Extreme Edition 965 =>

--> 32 bits : -march=prescott -O2 -pipe

--> 64 bits : -march=nocona -O2 -pipe

- Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 =>

--> 32 bits : -march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe

--> 64 bits : -march=nocona -O2 -pipe

- AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 =>

--> 32 bits : -march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe

--> 64 bits : -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe

.... il te faut quoi, de plus?

Edit : ach... double post, désolé...

----------

## CryoGen

Et puis en 64bits y a le support de la RAM > 1Go sans workaround  :Smile: 

----------

## nevro

 *Aefron wrote:*   

> Euh, sinon, @ Nevro, je ne comprends pas bien ta critique, parce que c'est ce qu'ils ont fait : 
> 
> - Intel Pentium Extreme Edition 965 =>
> 
> --> 32 bits : -march=prescott -O2 -pipe
> ...

 

Houla..en effet désolé,je travaille trop ces temps ci..

Il ya une nette amélioration quand on utilise des logiciels 3d comme maya. Intéressant  mais bon

----------

## grosnours

 *Aefron wrote:*   

>  *grosnours wrote:*   Les temps de compilation sont plus longs en 64bits et je n'ai pas encore pu mettre la main sur une comparaison des performances en 32 et 64bits.
> 
> AMHA, le 64bits n'a aucune utilité pour l'enduser. 
> 
> Pour la comparaison gentooiste, suffit de demander : http://www.linuxhardware.org/features/06/08/22/0415251.shtml ...
> ...

 

Ca me laisse sceptique ce test. Chez moi ce n'est pas du tout le cas, mais je n'ai qu'un AthlonX2. Ceci dit, j'aurai bientôt d'autres machines de test pour vérifier mes dires.

----------

